# New life, new instrument, new style, new music



## Origins (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

It's been a while since the last time I posted on this forum.
So much has happened!
I moved to the US a year ago, sold all my gear, including my 7 string. 
I bought a brand new Taylor and decided to go acoustic all the way.
I use a lot of different open tunings and sometimes a song even comes out of it.

So here is the page where you can check out my new stuff, I hope to update it regularly with fresh ideas:

Alternative Tuning Into Life

Thanks for listening, much appreciated!


----------



## FrankDeets (Nov 14, 2014)

cool stuff


----------



## Splenetic (Nov 15, 2014)

Some beautiful tunes man. Totally made me chill back and reflect on my life.


----------



## kamello (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks for the tunes


----------



## tmfrank (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey man!

Killer job on this. Perfect timing on the posting too, I'm going through the almost exact same situation that you are. I've switched from session band type guy to a singer songwriter, and I've never felt so liberated. Glad to hear it's working for you too!


----------



## Luna Lee (Nov 19, 2014)

FRESH
Love your tunes (A touch of well being is my favorite).
Also since you said that your using alternate turnings, a fun tuning is FACGCE or FAEGCE (low to high).


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 26, 2014)

Beautiful, man! Inspiring background as well.
I think I'll feature your website on my blog's page


----------



## Origins (Mar 26, 2015)

Got a new song on! Enjoy!


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 28, 2015)

I went through a phase a few years ago where i only played acoustic for a couple of years. I mostly concentrated on lute and classical pieces.
But the siren's call of a distorted electric guitar lured me back to the dark side 

I like your tunes, especially Down The Aisle.


----------



## GunnarJames (Mar 28, 2015)

Sounds really good! 

What guitar are you using? It looks like a Taylor with Ovangkol in the pictures, who knows if that's even the guitar you used in the recordings though. Whatever it is, it records really well.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 28, 2015)

Excellent stuff, man. I can appreciate this - while I'm not gearing toward acoustic only, I'm backing away from rock and metal in favor of clean music. Great melodic sense in this stuff.


----------



## demorior (Mar 29, 2015)

man, that take a breath song is absolutely gorgeous.
if you ever tab it out shoot me a pm!

love stuff like this.


----------



## Camer138 (Apr 28, 2015)

Great song and well played! I also just took a turn in my life around the same time I took a new direction in music, funny how that works..


----------



## vansinn (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah, I remember you wrote about going all acoustics.
Not at all a bad choice; some neat stuff you've done there.
I'm especially very much in love with Take A Breath  - at times it like there's a bit of Vicky Genfan in it.
Duly bookmarked - and when will a CD be available?


----------



## vansinn (May 22, 2015)

Man, I can't help posting again; dunno how many times I've been listening to Take a Breath..
It's just such a soothing song, totally love it


----------



## jerm (May 22, 2015)

Following. Awesome stuff man!


----------

